# Nos 2003-2005. . .



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm looking to make a rain/bad weather road bike, and I'd love to find a Merak (Vini Caldirola colors), or a UD in a 45s size. Anyone know of a great place to find such an animal? I've tried Ebay a number of times, but to no avail.


----------

